

How a 48h hackathon led to a pivot - piotry
http://blog.swypeout.me/hackton-to-pivot/

======
minimaxir
This is too thick on startup buzzwords such that it makes it difficult to
understand any argument.

~~~
piotry
There's no argument or lesson learned from it. Its simply a story. The
backstory is that I got so frustrated at Facebook's api changes that I had
almost lost hope on anything working with beepl. And just when i was abwt to
give up, i said 'fuck it' and did a mobile version for a change. And this
happened.

------
bentael
as much as I love seeing this startup spinoff like that, I feel bad for the
one you're leaving behind. But anyways, good luck!

